# Software Lizenzverwaltung



## Tron55 (15. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mit ein paar Freunden ein kleines StartUp gegründet und 
wir haben ein relativ umfassendes Programm geschrieben, für das 
wir auch schon einen mittelständischen Abnehmer haben.

Leider haben wir uns alle nur auf die Qualität unserer Anwendung konzentriert und keiner
hat darüber nachgedacht das irgendwann der Tag kommen wird an dem wir das Baby auch verkaufen können /wollen/sollen.

Nun stellt sich die Frage wie wir generell unser Programm davor schützen können, dass
die Firma uns das ein mal abkauft und dann auf 50 Rechnern installiert.

Im Internet gibt es zu Hauf unstrukturierten Kram dazu, vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen.
Uns fehlt leider jeder Ansatz oder vielleicht suchen wir auch nur falsch .... wir kommen irgendwie immer
wieder beim IT Assetmanagement raus.

VG
Mike


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (15. Aug 2012)

So ganz trivial ist das leider nicht. Wollt Ihr selbst etwas basteln oder vorgefertigte Systeme, wie z. B. WiBU verwenden?

Ich persönlich verwende eine Server-Client-Struktur. Es gibt einen Lizenzschlüssel, der am Server eingelesen wird und die maximale Anzahl der Verbindungen spezifiziert. Die Clients legen auch ihre Daten am Server ab. Auf diese Weise kann das Client-Programm zwar an beliebig vielen Rechnern installiert, aber nur eine bestimmte Anzahl gleichzeitig genutzt werden. Bei WIBU läuft das übrigens ähnlich (Lizenzserver). Daneben bietet WiBu auch noch die Möglichkeit, Software mit Dongle auszuliefern. Das kostet aber ungefähr 60 Euro pro Dongle, wenn ich recht informiert bin.

Vorteil der Server-Client-Lösung: Die Firmen bezahlen dann für die Anzahl gleichzeitiger Nutzungen. Theoretisch könnten nun auch verschiedene Server-Programme installiert werden. Allerdings hätten die Clients dann keinen Zugriff mehr auf eine einheitliche Datenbasis.

Nachteil: Die Komplexität des ganzen Krams steigt stark an. Man braucht Verbindungsdaten zum Server (ich mache das per Broadcast) etc. Es erfordert einfach mehr Betreuung und ist je nach IT-Kompetenz beim Kunden supportanfälliger.


----------



## Tron55 (15. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

das wissen wir noch nicht, eventuell kommt selber basteln auch in Frage.

Deine Lösung und auch der WIBU Kram hören sich eigentlich ganz gut an.

Selber basteln fehlt mir halt noch der Ansatz.
Ich habe jetzt nur gesehen das die meisten irgendeinen AES Key in die Software schreiben und den public key an einem Webserver abgleichen.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (15. Aug 2012)

Tron55 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt nur gesehen das die meisten irgendeinen AES Key in die Software schreiben und den public key an einem Webserver abgleichen.



Ja, aber dafür muss zum einen jedesmal eine individualisierte Kopie ausgeliefert werden (vielleicht mit eigenen Lizenzschlüssel auf Installations-CD kopiert?) und es muss dann immer eine Netzverbindung nach außen möglich sein. Schließlich muss sich die Software immer beim Start authorisieren können. Bist Du sicher, dass die Kunden das akzeptieren werden? Sie könnten Angst haben, dass Daten nach außen geschleust werden, die Firewall muss das Programm durchlassen und entsprechend konfiguriert haben etc. Du kannst nie 100%ig gewährleisten, dass die Software nicht mehrfach installiert wird. Je besser Du es absicherst, desto unkomfortabler wird es für die Kunden. Irgendwo musst Du eine Balance finden.


----------



## Tron55 (16. Aug 2012)

Das Wibuzeug sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus eigentlich.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, funktioniert es auch über Verschlüsselung und eine einmalige Aktivierung.

Ich hab nur noch nicht so ganz kapiert wie meine fertige Anwendung verschlüsselt wird.
Läuft das über das mitgelieferte SDK?
Macht das die Software nicht lahm?


----------



## Gast2 (21. Aug 2012)

Die Frage ist ob es überhaupt erst einmal den Aufwand wert ist...

Wenn ihr eh erst einen Kunden habt, würde ich mit dem abklären wie viele Lizenzen/Kopien er braucht und ihn drauf hinweisen das er weitere Lizenzen anfragen muss wenn er mehr braucht.

Das ganze als Paketpreis und fertig.

Wenn ihr ihr dann irgendwann mal einen größeren Kundenstamm habt kann man noch mal über Lösungen nachdenken eure Lizenzen zu schützen...

Wir haben unsere Software weder durch Schlüssel, noch durch irgendeine andere Art gesichert. Der einzige Schutz sind die vertraglichen Vereinbarungen mit den Kunden - und damit fahren wir seit über 20 Jahren sehr gut.


----------



## turtle (22. Aug 2012)

WibuKey ist wirklich einen Blick wert.

Für weitere Infos rate ich WibuKey Entwickler-Handbuch zu lesen.


----------



## Mirko_L (5. Okt 2012)

Danke für die guten Tipp hier...


----------



## Mirko_L (10. Okt 2012)

Habe hier gerade einen passenden Link gefunden zum Thema: Netzwerk Inventarisierung und Dokumentation mit JDisc Discovery


----------

